# Craftsman 7-1/4" Circular Saw



## dswelfelt (Oct 28, 2013)

I have an early 80s vintage craftsman 7-1/4" circular saw. The heavy washer the is between the spring washer and the blade bolt is broken. Sears is unable to provide a cross-referenced replacement. W/O this washer (it has a flat spot not he ID) the saw is worthless.
Image attached.
The heavy washer is the one the arrow is pointing to.


----------



## dswelfelt (Oct 28, 2013)

*Craftsman part #*

Blade washer
PART NUMBER: 1-606334-01


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any really real tool repair place will have some laying around that should fit.
It does not need to be the same brand, as long as it fits.


----------



## dswelfelt (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm located near Wichita, KS.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go on a site like Black and Decker and look up local service centers.


----------

